# Ramadaan Kareem



## shabbar (17/6/15)

Just wanted to wish our Muslim members a Ramadaan Kareem.
Hope that you have a blessed and spiritual month ahead.


No vaping agter die bak.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 7


----------



## Jakey (17/6/15)

Gna break my fast with samoosa juice. Boebers bounty lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (17/6/15)

Jakey said:


> Gna break my fast with samoosa juice. Boebers bounty lol




Bwahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (17/6/15)

shabbar said:


> Not sure if I'm posting in the correct thread if not mods can move
> 
> 
> View attachment 29487
> ...


I would think this will be moved to off-topic


----------



## Philip Dunkley (17/6/15)

Ramadan Mubarak to all of the Muslim Members!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 6


----------



## Jakey (17/6/15)

Thanks Mr Dunkley. Come over for some fresh samoosas. Will be a pleasure having u over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (17/6/15)

Shukran @shabbar. And Ramadhaan Mubaarak to all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## skola (17/6/15)

Ramadan Mubarak gents... All the best for the month ahead... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 5


----------



## Kareem (17/6/15)

Ramadaan mubarak to all..... may we all reap the benefits and blessings of this month

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (17/6/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 10


----------



## shabbar (17/6/15)

Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/6/15)

all the best with the month ahead and may your first day of ramadaan be an easy one inshallah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## abdul (18/6/15)

Ramadan Kareem all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (18/6/15)

Ramadhaan Mubarak to all!

Make the month count and do all that is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (18/6/15)

@Jakey im still laughing for Boebers Bounty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (18/6/15)

Riaz said:


> @Jakey im still laughing for Boebers Bounty


lmao me too. came from nowhere.


----------



## Nooby (18/6/15)

Kareem said:


> Ramadaan mubarak to all..... may we all reap the benefits and blessings of this month



Ameen...


----------



## DarkSide (18/6/15)

Ramadan Mubarak to all our Muslim members, will be thinking of you all during this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## TylerD (18/6/15)

Ramadan Mubarak to our Muslim family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/6/15)

Ramadan Mubarak to all the Muslim members, and to all your friends and family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Riddle (18/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Riddle (18/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/6/15)

Ramadan Mubarak to all our Muslim friends. Blessings to you and your families.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Marzuq (18/6/15)

For anyone interested, I am running a few feeding schemes and Eid programmes If you are looking to donate to fortunate PM me and I'll forward you the details

Reactions: Like 3


----------

